# PAIN steering wheel thread info



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Fellas,

I'd LOVE to figure out a way to re-create PAIN's steering wheel. Here are a few pictures from his thread. What I would like to know is how can someone go about making this same wheel. What would one use for the wheel its self? (whats the silver product pain is using?)where would someone find materials like he used? is there a steering wheel shop that sells just the wheel? a flat bottom wheel?. What are some of your thoughts on mimicking this wheel? Lots of creative guys on this board and I'm sure between us all we can figure out a way to recreate the wheel. 

I love the MK2 TT flat bottom wheel, I'm just nervous about the air bag 2 stage/1 stage yada yada. By going this route we can keep the functionality of the stock air bag and still enjoy the looks of the newer style flat bottom. 

OG wheel









Disassembled









Guts









Bits and peices









Final product


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

G'D60 said:


> Fellas,
> 
> I'd LOVE to figure out a way to re-create PAIN's steering wheel. ]


Join the club. :beer: I also have all those same pics saved. The rim of his setup is aluminum, with the flat section welded in, and lots of grinding to get a smooth finish over the welds. That would be the hardest part. It looks like he cut out the center section, added in brackets to each arm, had those welded to the rim (with more grinding of course), then had the whole thing wrapped in leather to match the airbag finish. I contemplate about once a week just putting in my R32 steering wheel and not minding the VW emblem vs the TT's Audi ring. I even thought about removing the Audi/TT ring and mounting it over the VW emblem, but don't know how that would affect things if the airbag actually went out, and it would basically make the original airbag undesireable to anyone else.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, one thing not mentioned is that PAIN converted his wheel from a dish OEM to a flat wheel. I'm not sure if it was done for aesthetics or ease of fabrication. To do this, one would have to first make the decision of either replicating the OEM dish or cloning PAIN with a flat design. His wheel also had a smaller diameter; one would have to be comfortable with the reduced steering leverage and quicker response per distance covered, before going too small and regretting it.

With these questions answered and out of the way, I'd presonally do it with steel tubing! This will make it simpler to fabricate and foam padding can be added before the leather is stitched to get the desired thickness. I have my stock wheel in a corner of the garage, maybe I should do it, and post pictures and details of the process. (Adam has first dibs on it when it's finished).


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I think he used aluminum because it looks like the center of the wheel is aluminum as well.....alas aluminum tubing could be used as well. Just for the ease of welding together


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

interesting, a lot of work but it looks great


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Steel tubing would be more dangerous. Steering wheels are design to bend if you end up locking your elbows during a front end crash. I would do some research before deciding to change the material.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

There's enough aluminum there to do the work. You just section it, then weld it back together. As for the flat section, heat it up and straighten it out. I'd be willing to give that part a try. He has to have sectioned the top portion because the the overall diameter is noticiably smaller in the after pics. It takes some precision cuts to pull this off. I'm interested to see if I can get ahold of a wheel minus the air bag. Give me the chance to kinda study the wheel without having to pull mine off.

I would like to see the ring on the air bag replaced by CF, minus the dimples. I've seen some on eBay that cover the plastic circle in the center. Kinda cheesy


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Aluminum over steel for sure. He welded straight stock to the bottom, you can see the marks where it was marked for cutting in the pic laid out on the table. The hard part would be the bending of the rim, or finding someone to do it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Just use a tube bender.....its aluminum not steel stock:laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm not sure what all the fuss is about his wheel... Smaller diameter, flat bottom, a lot of trouble, and it still had the same, far from exciting, center. I do like the flat bottom, but thats it. It actually looks pretty odd to me.

A+ for effort...

D for styling..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Still looks better than the MKII wheel


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> and it still had the same, far from exciting, center. I do like the flat bottom, but thats it. It actually looks pretty odd to me.
> 
> A+ for effort...
> 
> D for styling..


X2. The size of the big air bag next to the small wheel does seem odd.

Maybe we can get someone to make a CF hoop with a flat bottom. That way we can replace the hoop and suede over the air bag.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

warranty225cpe said:


> There's enough aluminum there to do the work. You just section it, then weld it back together. As for the flat section, heat it up and straighten it out. I'd be willing to give that part a try. He has to have sectioned the top portion because the the overall diameter is noticiably smaller in the after pics. It takes some precision cuts to pull this off. *I'm interested to see if I can get ahold of a wheel minus the air bag. Give me the chance to kinda study the wheel without having to pull mine off.*
> 
> I would like to see the ring on the air bag replaced by CF, minus the dimples. I've seen some on eBay that cover the plastic circle in the center. Kinda cheesy


Thats what I just ended up doing. Picked one up without the bag for 60 bux. Couldn't say no. After looking at it for hours last night I've gotten less and less confident I can recreate the work... Sigh. Did the same thing with an extra hood, hoping to replicate his boser... man PAIN has some skill.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Does anyone have a wheel with the bag that they would be willing to let go for a reasonable price? It would be for the greater good. I would like to take it apart and try to come up with something worth having. You will even have first dibs on buying it back!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I have an extra wheel and airbag. PM me.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I'm not sure what all the fuss is about his wheel... Smaller diameter, flat bottom, a lot of trouble, and it still had the same, far from exciting, center. I do like the flat bottom, but thats it. It actually looks pretty odd to me.
> 
> A+ for effort...
> 
> D for styling..


x3

Proportions look weird with how big the middle is and fat the outer is. I would way rather have a Mk2 TT wheel. I wouldn't put all of that work into the original steering wheel since the part I like the least is the middle section.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I was hoping to get one of these first... but this company makes excellent wheels.



















http://leatherinteriors.carsdream.com/index.php/en/realizacje/cat/26


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

idwurks said:


> I was hoping to get one of these first... but this company makes excellent wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this one. I personally would want the bottom flat portion in carbon.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

idwurks said:


> I was hoping to get one of these first... but this company makes excellent wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Do. Want. Now. I don't see that one on their site unless I"m just missing it. Do you know the price?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

20v master said:


> Do. Want. Now. I don't see that one on their site unless I"m just missing it. Do you know the price?


They are about 250-400 euros depending on what you want. Thats a size reduced one so its about 400 euros.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh why did you have to post this picture? Now I won't be able to sleep until I get myself one!!!:banghead:

FYI: Already reached out to the company and he says it's about 420 Euros plus shipping (36 Euros). Must...Resist....


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh for 600 dollars that sounds great!!! Oh wait :sly:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

I know...Silly me. If I had skillz like P A I N or forty-six and 2, I would scour the junkyards, get a used steering wheel and experiment. But I don't, so will have to pay if I want a modified wheel...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Their wheel is so much better executed for $600 that's really not bad for a modified, anatomic, custom wrapped steering wheel that is done in Europe. Craftsmanship looks excellent too.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I agree. A second wheel w/the bag is $200-275, then the cost of modifying it, and a leather rewrap, you would be pushing that price anyway. To take on the project, would only be worth it if you were doing it for the joy of the challenge.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> To take on the project, would only be worth it if you were doing it for the joy of the challenge.


That's what I'm thinking. And if you would rather just "do it right", it would be worth it to just send it in. And you could sell your wheel on eBay (minus the air bag) for a hundred bucks or so. I would wrap the airbag in suede while I was at it. I would be interested in getting a CF trim ring on there as well. Would pull it all together. I'm sure you could wrap the hoop in CF too. That would be REALLY nice.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> That's what I'm thinking. And if you would rather just "do it right", it would be worth it to just send it in. And you could sell your wheel on eBay (minus the air bag) for a hundred bucks or so. I would wrap the airbag in suede while I was at it. I would be interested in getting a CF trim ring on there as well. Would pull it all together. I'm sure you could wrap the hoop in CF too. That would be REALLY nice.


This whole infatuation with nonfunctional carbon fiber screams "RICER!" :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> This whole infatuation with nonfunctional carbon fiber screams "RICER!" :laugh:


Absolutely. IF its over done or looks like ass. It really is okay to use CF for styling. The upturned noses over CF trim is a little unwarranted. Would you rather ABS plastic trim? Just because CF was originally used for its strength/weight saving properties, doesn't mean you can't use it for the simple fact that its BEAUTIFUL! If that makes you question your man-level, seek professional help. I would MUCH rather CF trim in the TT than the aluminum. It's called taste/preference. Get over it :beer:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I agree. A second wheel w/the bag is $200-275, then the cost of modifying it, and a leather rewrap, you would be pushing that price anyway. To take on the project, would only be worth it if you were doing it for the joy of the challenge.


Strategizing on how I can sell this expenditure to the wife. May be over a 2nd bottle of vino while celebrating the new year...


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

So what is the actual site? Do you have to send them your core wheel or is that just part of the price?


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

I've got a spare wheel with no air bag if anyone wants to take a shot at it. Shoot me a pm


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

My car will be down until spring because of a big turbo build, so I dont mind sending it away! I just need to know where who and how much :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

G'D60 said:


> I've got a spare wheel with no air bag if anyone wants to take a shot at it. Shoot me a pm


Pm sent:beer:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> So what is the actual site? Do you have to send them your core wheel or is that just part of the price?


340mm is the circumference of the reduced sized steering wheel. The company says they would use one of their steering wheel and charge the customer a core charge, which would be refunded upon completion of the core exchange and inspection of the customer's old steering wheel. The quoted price is for the modified steering wheel only and doesn't include the airbag. Then there is the issue of the duty tax for any items sent to them from the US (all are subject to duty) that they will need to figure out how to address.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

paullee said:


> 340mm is the circumference of the reduced sized steering wheel. The company says they would use one of their steering wheel and charge the customer a core charge, which would be refunded upon completion of the core exchange and inspection of the customer's old steering wheel. The quoted price is for the modified steering wheel only and doesn't include the airbag. Then there is the issue of the duty tax for any items sent to them from the US (all are subject to duty) that they will need to figure out how to address.


I just e-mailed them.... I think I'm just gonna say screw the whole core charge thing and have them send me one over all nice and new :beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> I just e-mailed them.... I think I'm just gonna say screw the whole core charge thing and have them send me one over all nice and new :beer:


#baller


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> #baller


Haha he emailed me back and we are trying to work out the details and the time difference :laugh:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Haha he emailed me back and we are trying to work out the details and the time difference :laugh:


Winning!! I was getting ready to throw down and be the Guinea Pig for the Vortex crew, but you may beat me to it. Trying to work out the color to match my Nappa Silver interior so taking a bit longer than normal. He offered to send me some sample leather material so I will wait for it to come to make sure I have a good match. Dude sounds legit and very accomodating.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Looks totally legit from their work. That's great to hear they are good to deal with and willing to send samples of materials. I was looking at all of the other wheels they make for other cars and their work is very nice. Too bad the Dollar is so weak now.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Tax returns!:laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm curious what happens to the center section when the bag deploys. Does the whole thing flip down? Anyone have pictures of one with the bag out?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I'm curious what happens to the center section when the bag deploys. Does the whole thing flip down? Anyone have pictures of one with the bag out?


It rips the cover, just like the passenger dash.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I figured so. I am just wondering if it rips in the exact same spot every time, and how far from the perimeter of the cover does it rip through? I would liked to change the airbag section, but need to know at what point I will get to the "danger zone" is.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Yes, its designed to tear away in a specific line.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Any idea if and A4/A6 airbag work with the TT wheel?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

So the wheel I'm gonna go with is the 340mm black leather on top and bottom and the black perferated leather on the sides. Its going to run about $641 shipped with out air bag and with out core return :thumbup: The carbon fiber one thats in the pictures would cost $1280 with no air bag and no core return :thumbup:

Im in the middile of a giant turbo build, this is going to have to wait until I can at least drive the car! If I get some money back on taxes im pulling the trigger on the 340mm carbon fiber opcorn:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> So the wheel I'm gonna go with is the 340mm black leather on top and bottom and the black perferated leather on the sides.


Sounds like what I want. Carbon fiber on the steering wheel for another $600 does nothing for me. :facepalm:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

20v master said:


> Sounds like what I want. Carbon fiber on the steering wheel for another $600 does nothing for me. :facepalm:


Yeah when the guy told me the price, I did one of these :facepalm: I asked him why and he said it is real carbon fiber :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> So the wheel I'm gonna go with is the 340mm black leather on top and bottom and the black perferated leather on the sides. Its going to run about $641 shipped with out air bag and with out core return :thumbup: The carbon fiber one thats in the pictures would cost $1280 with no air bag and no core return :thumbup:
> 
> Im in the middile of a giant turbo build, this is going to have to wait until I can at least drive the car! If I get some money back on taxes im pulling the trigger on the 340mm carbon fiber opcorn:


Have you verified your airbag will fit? 2000-01 use large airbag. 2002-2006 use small air bag....just say'in.

cheers.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Sounds like what I want. Carbon fiber on the steering wheel for another $600 does nothing for me. :facepalm:


Yeah, we get it.. :sly:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> Have you verified your airbag will fit? 2000-01 use large airbag. 2002-2006 use small air bag....just say'in.
> 
> cheers.


Yes they make it off your year steering wheel! 340mm is just the diameter of the wheel. So my 340mm will look like a smaller wheel because of the larger airbag taking up the inner diameter. To where 2002-2006 340mm wheel will look a little bigger because there is a smaller air bag taking up less of the inner diameter. :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Yes they make it off your year steering wheel! 340mm is just the diameter of the wheel. So my 340mm will look like a smaller wheel because of the larger airbag taking up the inner diameter. To where 2002-2006 340mm wheel will look a little bigger because there is a smaller air bag taking up less of the inner diameter. :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


Hope that helped bro!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Yeah, we get it.. :sly:


No, you don't get it, because carbon is a look for you and nothing more. Slick plastic feeling of glazed carbon isn't the texture I want when leather is so much more luxurious, the weight savings is insignifigant, and I don't need extra rigidity on my steering wheel. How often do you feel your suede headliner? :sly:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

20v master said:


> No, you don't get it, because carbon is a look for you and nothing more. Slick plastic feeling of glazed carbon isn't the texture I want when leather is so much more luxurious, the weight savings is insignifigant, and I don't need extra rigidity on my steering wheel. How often do you feel your suede headliner? :sly:


If I had a suede headliner, I'd feel that chit every damn day - like a boss.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> So the wheel I'm gonna go with is the 340mm black leather on top and bottom and the black perferated leather on the sides. Its going to run about $641 shipped with out air bag and with out core return :thumbup: The carbon fiber one thats in the pictures would cost $1280 with no air bag and no core return :thumbup:
> 
> Im in the middile of a giant turbo build, this is going to have to wait until I can at least drive the car! If I get some money back on taxes im pulling the trigger on the 340mm carbon fiber opcorn:


As soon as I can confirm the matching leather he carries to my Nappa Silver, I'm throwing down on the 340mm wheel with leather/perforated leather combo. He didn't mention that the quoted price included the steering wheel. So much Winning!!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

idwurks said:


> If I had a suede headliner, I'd feel that chit every damn day - like a boss.


X2!!!!! I would air out while doing it too


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

paullee said:


> As soon as I can confirm the matching leather he carries to my Nappa Silver, I'm throwing down on the 340mm wheel with leather/perforated leather combo. He didn't mention that the quoted price included the steering wheel. So much Winning!!!


I have to wait til late feb or early march  I want all black leather :heart:ic:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> No, you don't get it, because carbon is a look for you and nothing more. Slick plastic feeling of glazed carbon isn't the texture I want when leather is so much more luxurious, the weight savings is insignifigant, and I don't need extra rigidity on my steering wheel. How often do you feel your suede headliner? :sly:


Damn dude, didn't mean to hurt your feelings. I was just kidding.. eace: I'm pretty sure were all well aware of your feelings toward using it simply for aesthetics. I'm all for tactile surfaces that my hands touch. That's why I'm slowly incorporating suede *AND* CF. it's an effort to achieve balance in the styling dept. Since "style" can be a little subjective, it's a matter of preference. The fact that you get so butt-hurt when someone wants to use it purely for looks, is kinda lame. For you to assume that I know nothing about it because I think it looks cool, makes you come off as a bit of an ass. 

Same team Adam 



idwurks said:


> If I had a suede headliner, I'd feel that chit every damn day - like a boss.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Morio said:


> X2!!!!! I would air out while doing it too


"ahhhhh" pshhh pshhhhhh "ahhhhhhh"

"I'm done."



warranty225cpe said:


> ...That's why I'm slowly incorporating suede *AND* CF. it's an effort to achieve balance in the styling dept. Since "style" can be a little subjective, it's a matter of preference. The fact that you get so butt-hurt when someone wants to use it purely for looks, is kinda lame.


Let's be honest - A TT is all about style. I've really never seen a car that's been SO designed around style - even to this day. There is no reason that the seat warmer switches pop out and rotate other than style. 

If someone wants to add some CF handles and some suede inserts... I don't see how it's not really in line with the car.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

idwurks said:


> If I had a suede headliner, I'd feel that chit every damn day - like a boss.


If that's what it takes to be a boss, you'd be high up like a CEO if you bought the OEM suede steering wheel and/or added suede inserts to your seats. You know, things you normally touch so you don't have to ride around rubbing your headliner. :screwy: My mom's Cayenne Turbo has the Porsche suede headliner and pillar trim. Noticed at first, then you forget it's there. Now if you're headliner was sagging like Bob's and you replaced it with suede, I could see that being a better cost alternative and a chance to add your own touch, but to go out of the way to recover a headliner that isn't stained or sagging, when you don't even pay attention to it frequently seems silly to me. If you're a show whore and it's last thing to do to your custom interior...well, then you're just a show whore. :laugh: My buddy had a red suede headliner in his 337. It started sagging and the red showed the surface texture like rubbing your hand over it way too much. He bought the car that way, but it looked like ass to me. 



warranty225cpe said:


> Damn dude, didn't mean to hurt your feelings. I was just kidding.. eace: I'm pretty sure were all well aware of your feelings toward using it simply for aesthetics. I'm all for tactile surfaces that my hands touch. That's why I'm slowly incorporating suede *AND* CF. it's an effort to achieve balance in the styling dept. Since "style" can be a little subjective, it's a matter of preference. The fact that you get so butt-hurt when someone wants to use it purely for looks, is kinda lame. For you to assume that I know nothing about it because I think it looks cool, makes you come off as a bit of an ass.


LMAO. You didn't hurt my feelings, but when you post things like....



warranty225cpe said:


> Yeah, we get it.. :sly:


...it makes you come across like an ass also. I didn't get "butthurt" at all, but to double the price of an already expensive steering wheel with carbon is a waste of $600 that could go towards go fast parts. :thumbdown: It's like the OSIR Teslon, I wouldn't pay the $70 more to get it in carbon when there's no benefit over the fiberglass one and from more than 30 feet away, you can't tell the difference. As for your other comments, I doubt many here other than you knew how I felt before this thread, which makes you come across as "butthurt." All I said was I have no interest in it. If that's "butthurt" to you, then maybe you're a little over-defensive for your love of carbon. :beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I don't understand suede seat inserts.... I don't drive around naked and suede headliner would get more skin touching from me:laugh::wave:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Morio said:


> I don't understand suede seat inserts.... I don't drive around naked and suede headliner would get more skin touching from me:laugh::wave:


Leather is cold before the seat heaters kick in during the winter and hot in the summer, whether you're naked or not.  Where do your arms/hands naturally fall when you're at a red light? Do they fall up to your headliner? I think I'm going to coat the underside of my hood in suede. That way, when leaning over the engine, it'll feel nice on my head. :laugh: Also, you don't slide on the suede when wearing a fine Italian suit.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

20v master said:


> Leather is cold before the seat heaters kick in during the winter and hot in the summer, whether you're naked or not.  Where do your arms/hands naturally fall when you're at a red light? Do they fall up to your headliner? I think I'm going to coat the underside of my hood in suede. That way, when leaning over the engine, it'll feel nice on my head. :laugh: Also, you don't slide on the suede when wearing a fine Italian suit.



At red lights, my left hand drapes over the steering wheel because I gangsta, then my right hand taps the headliner cause it's keeping the timing to my mad beats playing on the radio!:wave:

So a suede headliner would suit me well, maybe a carbon fiber and suede mix?:laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Morio said:


> At red lights, my left hand drapes over the steering wheel *because I gangsta,* then my right hand taps the headliner *cause it's keeping the timing to my mad beats *playing on the radio!:wave:
> 
> So a suede headliner would suit me well, maybe a carbon fiber and suede mix?:laugh:


LMFAO...good stuff. 

cheers, my friend.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Morio said:


> At red lights, my left hand drapes over the steering wheel because I *gangsta*, then my right hand taps the headliner cause it's keeping the timing to my *mad* beats playing on the radio!:wave:
> 
> So a suede headliner would suit me well, maybe a carbon fiber and suede mix?:laugh:


Now I see why, you wouldn't want that music to get off time. Why are self proclaimed "gangstas" always so "mad?" :laugh:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't hate...I am thinking about asking the guy to also make me a some custom suede underwear along with the steering wheel.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

paullee said:


> Don't hate...I thinking about asking the guy to also make me a some custom suede underwear along with the steering wheel.


Nice...if he won't, I'll sew you up a pair with my next microsuede project. Black or gray, Paul?

:beer:

cheers


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Nice...if he won't, I'll sew you up a pair with my next microsuede project. Black or gray, Paul?
> 
> :beer:
> 
> cheers


I knew any mention of suede would get your interest!!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> If that's what it takes to be a boss, you'd be high up like a CEO if you bought the OEM suede steering wheel and/or added suede inserts to your seats. You know, things you normally touch so you don't have to ride around rubbing your headliner. :screwy: My mom's Cayenne Turbo has the Porsche suede headliner and pillar trim. Noticed at first, then you forget it's there. Now if you're headliner was sagging like Bob's and you replaced it with suede, I could see that being a better cost alternative and a chance to add your own touch, but to go out of the way to recover a headliner that isn't stained or sagging, when you don't even pay attention to it frequently seems silly to me. If you're a show whore and it's last thing to do to your custom interior...well, then you're just a show whore. :laugh: My buddy had a red suede headliner in his 337. It started sagging and the red showed the surface texture like rubbing your hand over it way too much. He bought the car that way, but it looked like ass to me.


My headliner WAS falling. It was hitting me in the head. So for $70 in material I re-did it. 





20v master said:


> LMAO. You didn't hurt my feelings, but when you post things like....
> 
> 
> ...it makes you come across like an ass also. I didn't get "butthurt" at all, but to double the price of an already expensive steering wheel with carbon is a waste of $600 that could go towards go fast parts. :thumbdown: It's like the OSIR Teslon, I wouldn't pay the $70 more to get it in carbon when there's no benefit over the fiberglass one and from more than 30 feet away, you can't tell the difference. As for your other comments, I doubt many here other than you knew how I felt before this thread, which makes you come across as "butthurt." All I said was I have no interest in it. If that's "butthurt" to you, then maybe you're a little over-defensive for your love of carbon. :beer:


I really was kidding. Maybe I added one these :sly: When I should have added one of these


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> My headliner WAS falling.


These cars are random as can be. :banghead: Your 04 had a failing headliner, Bob's failed, yet my 01 has been parked outside uncovered since 08, and the headliner is fine. :screwy: My 02 was and is garage kept, except while I'm at work, and it's okay as well. The 01 is black, so there's no reason it should have lasted longer than yours, and it's just as hot and humid where I am as it is in S. FL.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

20v master said:


> These cars are random as can be. :banghead: Your 04 had a failing headliner, Bob's failed, yet my 01 has been parked outside uncovered since 08, and the headliner is fine. :screwy: My 02 was and is garage kept, except while I'm at work, and it's okay as well. The 01 is black, so there's no reason it should have lasted longer than yours, and it's just as hot and humid where I am as it is in S. FL.


Mine was perfectly good until Aug of this year...12 years from the time it left the factory (8/2000 build). Walked out one morning to finish up my silicone hose install project, and boom, she failed over night. No advance warning what so ever. 

bob


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Mine is black and has no tint. It's spent probably 1/2 it's life in a garage.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Mine is black and has no tint. It's spent probably 1/2 it's life in a garage.


Same for my 01, but it's never been garaged.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

All this sidebar Butt-Hurt talk is frankly making my...butt hurt...

Back on topic of spending hard earned cash on a 340mm leather/perforated leather flat-bottom steering wheel from a European craftsman please!!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Hey guys - is the smaller steering wheel a bolt on without any resistor work? 

I figure since the cars jumped to CAN BUS after whatever year.. 02... that the plug may be different?

Or can you directly swap to the smaller airbag?

Ian


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

idwurks said:


> Hey guys - is the smaller steering wheel a bolt on without any resistor work?
> 
> I figure since the cars jumped to CAN BUS after whatever year.. 02... that the plug may be different?
> 
> ...


I've had the smaller bag/wheel (from a 2006 euro TT QS) in my 2001, for a little over a year now. Smaller bag's harness plugs in fine to the 00-01's non-canbus system, but you cannot use larger bag's harness as it is permanently connected to the back of the larger bag.

I've had no issues, but then I haven't had a head-on yet either. 

cheers


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

TTC2k5 said:


> I've had the smaller bag/wheel (from a 2006 euro TT QS) in my 2001, for a little over a year now. Smaller bag's harness plugs in fine to the 00-01's non-canbus system, but you cannot use larger bag's harness as it is permanently connected to the back of the larger bag.
> 
> I've had no issues, but then I haven't had a head-on yet either.
> 
> cheers



Are you saying the larger bag/early wheel, cannot be used with an '02-06 car successfully?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Call me crazy, call me frivolous but I just pulled the trigger on this yesterday...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Good luck to you.:beer:

I don't know of you have already cut into it yet, if not, the later style wheels are made of magnesium. I don't know too much about the material other than it doesn't like heat. It will turn into a molting fireball! I realized what it was made of immediately. I used a abrasive cutoff wheel to cut the bottom section off, and it started shooting small flames as it sparked. I decided to see how much heat the cut piece could take before melting/flaming up. I used a mapp gas torch, and it took about 20 second of direct contact with the flame before igniting. Once it caught fire, it produces ash extremely bright fire!! I mean EXTREMELY bright! I don't have any idea if it can be welded. Just have a back up plan, and be careful.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL ya its some crazy stuff... since you got to play with it I think you'll find this funny. BMW's N52 engine ( 3.0L na engine) has a magnesium block......


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

paullee said:


> Call me crazy


Youre crazy


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I don't have any idea if it can be welded.


----------



## FullyLoadedCarat (Nov 20, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> LOL ya its some crazy stuff... since you got to play with it I think you'll find this funny. BMW's N52 engine ( 3.0L na engine) has a magnesium block......


Lol that and every aircooled vw engine and transmission. 

Nothing like lighting an engine block on fire and making some artificial daylight!


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Good luck to you.:beer:
> 
> I don't know of you have already cut into it yet, if not, the later style wheels are made of magnesium. I don't know too much about the material other than it doesn't like heat. It will turn into a molting fireball! I realized what it was made of immediately. I used a abrasive cutoff wheel to cut the bottom section off, and it started shooting small flames as it sparked. I decided to see how much heat the cut piece could take before melting/flaming up. I used a mapp gas torch, and it took about 20 second of direct contact with the flame before igniting. Once it caught fire, it produces ash extremely bright fire!! I mean EXTREMELY bright! I don't have any idea if it can be welded. Just have a back up plan, and be careful.


If you're implying that I might possess "46/2" skills and attempting to do this mod as a DIY, you're high, although it is legal to consume pot in the state of Colorado now...

I simply paid a nice man named Wieslaw from Germany to make me a 340mm flat-bottom steering wheel!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:laugh: You fool me for a second there. Legal, but still doesn't interest me.  Everyone possess the necessary skills...I promise.:beer:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

My flat-bottom reduced size steering wheel arrived from Germany today...:thumbup:


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Pics???


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks good manopcorn: I want to see done pics with the air bag on it.opcorn:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

That's hot.


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

DDDAAAMMMNNN!!! Very nice.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

WawaWEEEwahhh


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

paullee said:


> Call me crazy, call me frivolous but I just pulled the trigger on this yesterday...


Paul, please tell us what it cost to get this wheel. Trying to figure out if its worth it or not. Oh, and get that damn thing installed with the air bag on so we can see it. PICS!!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> Paul, please tell us what it cost to get this wheel. Trying to figure out if its worth it or not. Oh, and get that damn thing installed with the air bag on so we can see it. PICS!!


I wanna know as well so I can pull the trigger on buying one opcorn:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks nice!


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's the 411 on the new steering wheel:

- The company is http://leatherinteriors.carsdream.com/. Contact there is Wieslaw.
- Total cost to me was 456 euros. This paid for the new steering wheel and shipping from Germany. 
- Payment was through Paypal.
- Production time was approximatey 4 weeks. Shipping took another 2+ weeks.
- My interior is Nappa Silver, but since he was unable to secure some perforated leather in that color, I opted to go with the black/perforated black combination. Probably easier to sell a black steering wheel later on if I ever put the TT back to stock.
- I opted for the reduced sized steering wheel (340mm). Putting it side-by-side with the stocker, it looks noticeably smaller.
- The options given to me for the custom wheel included plain, perforated leather or a combination of both, color of the stitching used, and with/without the S-line logo. If one had other customization desires, I'm sure it can be up for discussion.
- The new wheel is nice and thick on the grip, much thicker than the stocker.
- All communications were done via email. Wieslaw was very prompt in his responses. He was careful in making sure the order was to the my specs before finalizing the order and begin the mod. Typical Teutonic work ethic.
- If you are looking for anything other than black leather, he will send you some samples of the leathers his company has access to.
- I did not have to return my stock wheel to him. The purchase price included the wheel used in the production.

If you're considering throwing down on one, I would recommend that he's 100% sure of the correct wheel he will need to mod for your model year TT (small airbag vs. big airbag).

Good luck ladies. Hope to do the install and snap some pics this weekend.





-


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

paullee said:


> Here's the 411 on the new steering wheel:
> 
> - The company is http://leatherinteriors.carsdream.com/. Contact there is Wieslaw.
> - Total cost to me was 456 euros. This paid for the new steering wheel and shipping from Germany.
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to spoon feed us. That's a great looking wheel.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Had all the tools so did the swap this afternoon. A few considerations if you're switching out steering wheels:

- The airbag and its wiring harness is connected to a bracket that bolts to the old wheel. 3 Torx bolts to remove this, unplug a grounding wire from the wiring harness to the wheel and then the airbag/bracket comes off. The Bentley Manual doesn't mention this.
- You will need a 12mm 12-point interior socket to remove the steering wheel bolt. I bought a set from Autozone a while back to refinish the centers of my 2-piece SSR wheels for another garage queen so it came in handy.
- If you're anal, you will need a micro torque wrench to re-tighten the 2 Torx bolts that hold the airbag to the new steering wheel (specs call for 62in/lbs.) If you're not, hand tightening those bolts should suffice.
- Don't forget to undo the Negative battery connection before you get started.

Initial Sitting Impression:

My steering wheel is set at the highest position. With the old wheel, I was able to see the 2 top gauges through the wheel with no obstruction. With the new wheel being smaller in diameter and thicker in size, the top of the wheel now sits just right above these gauges. I'm 5'6" so this is still good for me. If you're taller, the viewing angle from your sitting position will be different from mine, and the reduced size wheel may completely obstruct your view of those gauges. The standard wheel diameter may work better for the taller peeps. Just something to keep in mind if you're fancying this mod. Enjoy!


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Wow. Just wow. Looks sooo good. Plus your interior isn't too shabby either!

Very well done!


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks man! The TT is pure Garage Queen material, so the interior is in pretty decent condition for a 11yr old car. The outside is not bad either.

As mentioned before, this mod was rather frivolous of me, but then, it does look rather nice doesn't it...


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Hey Paul..looks better than "rather nice." Well played, my friend, well played.

cheers.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Thanks for taking the time to spoon feed us. That's a great looking wheel.


All good! 




TTC2k5 said:


> Hey Paul..looks better than "rather nice." Well played, my friend, well played.
> 
> cheers.


Even the wife liked the new wheel Bob, so much Winning!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

New wheel is awesome. Very, very nice. :beer:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Awesome finally ordered mine! Should be 6-8 weeks for delivery opcorn:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

looks even better installed. Anxious to hear driving impressions! Sure makes me want to take the dive! Loving the look.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> looks even better installed. Anxious to hear driving impressions! Sure makes me want to take the dive! Loving the look.


Took the TT out for a drive today. Could just be self-justification on my part but the new steering wheel enhanced the driving experience. The new wheel was thick in all the right places. The new wheel's grip is very ergonomic, especially from 7-10 o'clock and 7-5 o'clock. Your hands just seem to fall right into place at the 9 and 3 positions, as the design took into account both the locations of your thumbs on the front as well as the fingers in the rear. Also, turning radius is decreased from the old wheel due to the smaller diameter of the new wheel.

Overall, beautiful steering wheel with a very thought out design.


----------

